# Cider, what else do I need?



## AJP (Oct 3, 2017)

I've never made a Cider (but I have spent 2 days reading the cider posts here and on other sites).

I have a Cider Mill down the road that has excellent fresh cider, no preservatives (I don't know if it is pasteurized or not, I don't think it is).

They have 2 types this time of year. They have a blend (the one we like) that is made from Paula Red, Mcintosh, Gala and Honey Crisp. It is a little sweet but finishes with a tart taste in your mouth. They also have a 100% Honey Crisp this time of year that is very sweet.

The only yeast I have on hand is EC1118 and SafCider. Based on my reading, I will be ordering some other yeasts to have on hand: (71B-1122, Nottingham, SafAle-S04) then I'll decide which one to use.

I also will be ordering some Pectic Enzyme to be used before pitching the yeast.

I have on hand Bentonite, Wine Tannin, DAP, Acid Blend ..., not that I need any of them for the Cider, but I have them on the shelf.

I bought a gallon of the Cider Blend and it's SG = 1.055

I'd like to end up with a still sweet hard cider (6 gallon batch).

All input is welcomed and appreciated.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## Johny99 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi AJ

Welcome to cider making. 

You might need some sugar to raise the sugar depending on where you want the final alcohol. Also, if you want sweet still cider, you’ll need to sterile filter or it will ferment in the bottle. There is something you can add rather than sterile filter but I’ve never used it. I make my cider fully dry.


----------



## AJP (Oct 4, 2017)

Johny99, Thanks.

Yes, I have some Corn Sugar handy (should have mentioned that).
I also have some Sorbate (which I've used for backsweetened wines).

I stopped by the Cider Mill yesterday and they UV Pasteurize (I understand that this is much better for us than heat/flash pasteurization).

They also said that the Cider gets sweeter as we get later in the year due to the apples ripening/aging.

I'm thinking about fermenting until dry, then bottling 1/2 at that point and using Sorbate on the other 1/2 and backsweetening it with Apple Cider that has been concentrated to remove water in the freezer (home made F-pack).

What ABV would you recommend for the Cider? I'm thinking SG of 1.060 fermented dry will give around 8% for the dry cider and a point or so lower for the back sweetened cider.

Is that ABV about right in your experience?

Thanks,
AJ


----------

